
Should I try Melatonin - clerk
Melatonin ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;onlinepharmacyreviews.org&#x2F;ingredients&#x2F;melatonin ) is prescription only in the UK, but having heard many USians talk about how it helps with sleep, I:m tempted to pick some up when I visit the US. However, is it generally OK to take if you are taking drugs for a mood disorder?
======
Broken_Hippo
For me, I take it, and eventually pass out. And I sleep, really deeply, like a
rock. I'm sure I dreamed lots, and when it hit, it hit, and I only need a
small dose.I've only taken it a few times and i'm not even sure if I can get
it since I've moved from the US to Norway.

Now, on the mood disorder meds, I'm truly not sure, but one of the better
methods is to go to an actual pharmacy when you visit the states and talk to
the pharmacist. Have the drug names - both brand and chemical - with you. The
pharmacist consultation will be free. Of course, you could also possibly call
your doctor there in the UK or just google it, but I'd probably ask to make
sure.

------
kseistrup
I suggest that you read about melatonin and its possible side effects, e.g. at
[https://examine.com/supplements/Melatonin/](https://examine.com/supplements/Melatonin/)
that has a very thorough writeup.

